# Setup and bone nut



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I've talked about my Simon & Patrick acoustic guitar here before. I've had it for the past 15 years now and for the past several years I've been considering getting the action lowered slightly. In addition to having that done I've also recently thought about replacing the plastic nut with a bone nut but I'm still kind of on the fence about that. I've read that a bone nut can really make a difference to the tone of the guitar while others have said the difference is negligible. What do you think? Should I replace the plastic nut or go with a bone nut, or maybe even a Tusq nut? Thanks.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

A good bone nut (hard, with consistent density throughout) is the choice of most hand builders for good reason. It's easy to work, polishes nicely and generally gives a nice string to string note separation.

Tusq is also a good choice. Being a man made material, it has a consistency from piece to piece that you can never get from a natural material. That is the reason most larger scale builders go that route.


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm with Ron. Although Tusq wears a little faster. 

That said, don't expect bone or Tusq to turn your S&P into a high end Martin or Taylor. Everytime I did this on low/mid range guitars (changing the nut from plastic to bone), I never noticed much difference.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I have found there to be only one reason to change your nut ( on your guitar ) is for the estetics of it once you get past the first fret it can't do anything more then look pretty for folks and I have found that tusq will wear extremley fast on the nut as you tune your strings up it rubs it out very quickly compared to plastic or even bone.Ship


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I think the saddle is more important to tone than the nut, but replace both anyway, maximize your advantage.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

If you're playing alot of open chords and would prefer a better tone in the open strings it's a good idea.Even if you don't happen to play in open tunings it's still a good way to go.
If you like some overtones added to the tone try some walrus ivory,Bob Colossi recommends it for some nice shimmer.
http://www.guitarsaddles.com/


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. You've given me a lot to think about. I know that a bone nut isn't going to turn the S & P into a Taylor or Martin but it would be nice to get it sounding, and playing, a bit better. Thanks for mentioning the saddle Mooh, I was going to get that replaced as well because I want lower action. I'll talk it over with the person I've got in mind to do this and see what he recommends.


----------

